# bambus am folienteich



## santucan (3. Juni 2010)

hallo erst mal,
ich habe einen ungesicherten bambus an meinem teich stehen und nun bezahle ich dafür mit einer durchgewachsenen wurzel. das heisst,- ich werde den teich, sprich die folie erneuern. der bambus muss leider weichen,- habe keinen platz für eine geeignete wurzelsperre. wel mir der bambus aber als toller sichtschutz zum nachbarn gedient hat suche ich nun nach einer alternative zum neubepflanzen. für eure tips wäre ich dankbar,
gruß, santucan


----------



## helga (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: bambus am folienteich*

Hallo Santucan, wenn der Bambus mit seinen Rhizomen Deine Teichfolie durchstoßen hat, lag es, wie Du selber schon sagst, daran, dass er nicht mit einer geeigneten Rhizomsperre gepflanzt wurde. Wenn Du ihn da weg haben willst, musst Du den Rhizomen nachgehen und sämtliche aus der Erde holen. Jedes Rhiz.stück, das im Boden bleibt, kann wieder austreiben. Nur die ganz kleinen drahtigen Wurzeln sind vollkommen uninteressant. Darum brauchtst Du Dich nicht kümmern.
Wenn Dir Bambus so gut gefallen hat und auch als immergrüner Sichtschutz gedient hat: warum pflanzt Du nicht einen horstbildenden Bambus, nämlich eine Fargesie. Die ist ungefährlich und bildet 100%ig keine Ausläufer. Wenn sie im Umfang zu wuchtig wird, brauchst Du nur da Halme oberirdisch abzuschneiden, wo sie Dir zu viel sind. Da horstig wachsend, braucht und sollen die Fargesien auch keine Sperre bekommen.
Es gibt sie in verschiedenen Sorten - bis zu einer Höhe wachsend von 2 m oder auch 4 m, stark überhängend oder aufrechter wachsend. Erkundige Dich mal. 
lg, Helga


----------



## santucan (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: bambus am folienteich*

hallo helga,
erst einmal danke für die promte antwort !  das mit den wurzeln erschreckt mich natürlich etwas,-bin mal gespannt was es da zu tun gibt , wenn ich die teichfolie erneuere,- könnte die baustelle evtl. verlängern.danke für den tip mit den fargesien,- werde mich mal schlau machen. drück mir die daumen für den umbau,
gruß, santucan


----------

